# Atheris



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Another one processed.

Variable Bush Viper (Atheris squamigera) by James Mintram, on Flickr


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

WOW.

Stunning snake and photo.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## alfiealbino (Nov 25, 2007)

Stunning! 

Do you breed yours? Would love to hear how you keep your atheris. 

Ben


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

alfiealbino said:


> Stunning!
> 
> Do you breed yours? Would love to hear how you keep your atheris.
> 
> Ben


They aren't mine mate.


----------

